# Baby announcement!



## Robusta (Dec 24, 2016)

I am the proud Great Grandpa of a baby girl,10:08 this morning.  Our second great.  My fathers third GG.  Kinda sucks being a Christmas baby, you all ways have a substitute birthday.  But the kid will be very lucky.  She is born into a large highly interactive multigenerational family.  She will know love from both sides of her lineage.  My side will provide her with a pastoral childhood with her being in contact with nature, gardening, raising your own food,both vegetable and protein. Her mothers side will provide a more urban experience, hopefully she will glean the skills needed for life in an ever grittier society.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2016)

Congratulations Robusta!  I think being a Christmas baby is cool, nobody will ever forget her birthday!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Lon (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats fellow Great Grand Pa


----------



## Carla (Dec 24, 2016)

How wonderful! Congrats g-grandpop, that has to be a thrill. You have to wonder what she will witness during her lifetime with technology forever going fast forward! If you teach her all you know, that will be a gift she will have the rest of her life and she just may be able to someday pass to her great-greats. Hope Mom is doing well and everyone happy!


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats!  What a Christmas present!


----------



## Robusta (Dec 26, 2016)

Holy Crap,  What a Christmas this has been. First my grandson and gdil present us with a beautiful little girl on Christmas Eve. Christmas day we are presented with not one but two sonograms, one from my 27 year old daughter,and one from my 21 year old granddaughter.
 Zero population folks are for sure hating me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2016)

What a wonderful Christmas present!  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 26, 2016)

Congratulations, sir.  Looks like 2016 is going out with a "Bang", and based on those sonograms, 2017 looks to be even better.


We added a pair of great grands, one this past Sept. and the latest in November.  Also,  although not receiving a sonogram, were informed that another gr. grand should be here next July.


----------

